# Download songs from in.com



## aaruni (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey Guys, 
              I want to download old songs from in.com. Anybody have any solutions?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 17, 2012)

Buy from flipkart. Piracy not allowed. 
Even for old songs 

We have youtube for that!


----------



## aaruni (Jul 17, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Buy from flipkart. Piracy not allowed.
> Even for old songs
> 
> We have youtube for that!



Okay. Didn't know that this would count as piracy else would not have raised this issue...


----------



## Vyom (Jul 17, 2012)

aaruni said:


> Okay. Didn't know that this would count as piracy else would not have raised this issue...



Anything and everything which is not exclusively marked with a Creative Commons license could be accepted as piracy if downloaded/shared for/not for revenue.

This is not a perfect definition, but gives a fair idea.


----------



## aaruni (Jul 19, 2012)

downloading it now.. hope it works well...


----------



## dude_gamer (Jul 19, 2012)

pravinbv said:


> Don know if this is privacy or not but a software will download any MP3 file without any need to search for song on any search engine or any website.
> 
> here is a link.  Download Any MP3 Song Free Without Searching Websites - TopTrix


Nice Share.


----------



## aaruni (Jul 19, 2012)

Working perfectly.... Thanks pravinbv ...


----------



## dude_gamer (Jul 19, 2012)

works perfectly for me as well
but one file download at a time


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 20, 2012)

thanks *pravin*!



hirenjp said:


> works perfectly for me as well
> but one file download at a time



am able to DL more than 1 at a time. please check once again.


----------



## dude_gamer (Jul 20, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> thanks *pravin*!
> 
> 
> 
> am able to DL more than 1 at a time. please check once again.





Spoiler



we can download more than one MP3 file of same movie only


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 20, 2012)

hirenjp said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> we can download more than one MP3 file of same movie only



yes, that's because you can only search for a single song at a time (through one search provider at the same instance). same stands true in case of music albums.


----------



## dude_gamer (Jul 20, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> yes, that's because you can only search for a single song at a time (through one search provider at the same instance). same stands true in case of music albums.





Spoiler



i found the way to download songs of different movie at a same time.To download other movies song open another window of music2pc.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 20, 2012)

^^ You all really think piracy talks can be done in spoilers?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 20, 2012)

Remember only songs you can download for free are those which are CC licensed or have expired their copyrights.

Anyone who has posted/will post links or descriptions of pirate websites and tools will be banned for a week. Let us see how quickly your hands move to the edit/delete button.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 20, 2012)

But from where this Music2PC is giving the files to download...looks like limewire


----------

